# Betta spawn log VT X VT



## ProjectBetta (Jan 1, 2014)

2nd time I've bred these two, 1st spawn was kinda small, this one was pretty nice so here it is : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSInTDwqWGM

My female (Pandora) I think is from a Cambodian line that is washing out due to her pale color and red/celophane fins.
My male (Odin) is just beautiful to me, I love his coloring figured he could produce some beauties and maybe help get the red back into the gene pool.

We have eggs as of 1/31/2014



Can anyone tell me maybe what I can expect out of this pair?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Most likely a lot of red cambodians. I can't see a clear shot of how the side of their bodies look, but the form seems pretty nice! Odin is gorgeous. You should post on here how the fry grow up. Good luck!


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Would love to see how it progresses, haven't seen many VT spawn logs :-D


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

the male looks awesome ! cant wait to see what you get


----------

